# What to expect with DDR puppy



## TheNoob

My parents told me they placed a deposit for a pure DDR German Shepherd puppy. I'm new to all of this, and honestly, so are my parents. They've never owned a GSD before. I've been reading a bit about the DDR lines, and have heard that they are slower to mature (generally), and aren't great dogs for sport (my parents have no interest in sport). My parents are very active and want a dog that won't be too hard to train in obedience. I would like to know about the temperaments of the DDR lines. Please, any help and advice would be great, because I want my parents to be prepared for this puppy.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I have a DDR dog. He has tons of energy. He needs a walk every day and as a younger pup, sometimes he got 2 walks to tire him out. A DDR pup needs a firm hand. You have to be the boss or he will quickly take over. Mine is extremely smart and easy to train. He picks up on things right away. He never pooped in my house and peed in the house 6 times total before he was fully trained. With all of this intelligence comes some challenges for you. Before my dog turned a year old, he could open doors by the door knob, open the lid of the toilet and help himself to a drink, he knows how to open the oven, and he can unzip the zipper on the screenhouse with his teeth and let himself in and out. He climbs up an down ladders, and tries to climb trees. If you don't keep these dogs mentally and physically challenged and give them a job to do, they will find something to do on their own, and you may not like what they come up with. My dog is very stubborn. If he wants something he is very persistent and I can't give in to him. On the good side, he is a character with loads of personality, he's very loving and loyal, and is extremely strong and healthy. He surely keeps us on our toes. I would strongly recommend puppy classes and obedience class. Good luck to your parents. They will have a great dog.


----------



## TheNoob

Thanks, Wolfiesmom! Your dog sounds awesome and very smart! My parents have already starting scouting out obedience classes. They want to get him socialized asap. Thanks for your informative answer


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Your welcome! I also forgot to add to be prepared for a lot of biting! I looked like a junky with my arms and legs all bruised up from the biting. I did everything to try and curb it, but it lasted until he was around 9 months old and it stopped. Also I found it helpful to ave bones and chew toys all over the house in every room that the puppy will be in. That way he has options other than your furniture and wood work to chew on. I don't have one single bite mark on anything in my house from from Wolfie because he had things in every room. It makes the house a mess until he's done chewing, but it's well worth it.


----------



## TheNoob

I guess it's a good thing my parents don't have small children in the house. I'll definitely give them your advice


----------



## N Smith

My girl (Ironhide) is out of DDR lines. She was a bit slower to mature in the bitwork area, but her obedience and tracking has been a dream! She is absolutely AMAZING! I think that when people say not good for sport it is because they CAN be slower to mature, I personally prefer it! She has been an amazing sport dog to date.

She has endless energy, from the moment she came home (8 weeks) she has needed about 4 hours of exercise a day, split between mental and physical. High prey, hunt and defensive drives (took a little longer to come out), and she gets bored REALLY easily. In fact, she can train doing Tracking, Obedience then protection, for 8 hours and still have energy. It is both a blessing and a curse!

As for dog classes, find someone who bases their training on positive reinforcement, with corrections applied where/when needed.


----------



## Emoore

Yes to everything Wolfiesmom and NSmith just said. Lots of energy. As he approaches maturity, mine is starting to need a firmer hand than either of my other two did. He's highly food-motivated, which I understand isn't always the case with DDR dogs. He has an aggressive "edge" to him that neither of my other two did. Just a little quicker to aggression and a little slower to back down. Extremely aloof towards strangers-- this is not the dog that's going to want to sit, down and shake for your friends. 

Always always always always fixated on the ball.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Keep in mind some DDR dogs can be more handler sensitive as well. Using positive training methods is very important. Look for a trainer familiar with training GSD's, they are so different from other breeds. See if you can find a Schutzhund club nearby. I dont mean that so you can train Schutzhund, I mean that so you can find a good trainer. If you dont have luck or are not sure where to go for training, post your location and maybe someone will have a good recommendation for you.

I cannot stress to you how important it will be to find a good trainer. I have heard about more dogs being ruined with improper training, especially a DDR line dog.


----------



## TheNoob

Thanks for everyone's helpful replies. Your advice is great! I live in Atlanta, Georgia if anyone can recommend a good trainer. Thanks!


----------



## lhczth

What has the breeder told you to expect?


----------



## TheNoob

Just that the dogs would make great pets for active families or for sport and that they would need lots of exercise and attention. My parents didn't ask too many questions, so I just want to find as much info as I can to make sure they made the right choice.


----------



## Twyla

Hi there fellow Atlantean 

The absolute best trainer I found in Atlanta area is Chris Redenbach. She does have classes through The Park Training Academy or you can choose private classes.

She has an extensive history with GSD and it shows in the work being done with Woolf. You are welcome to pm me if you have questions about her.


----------



## TheNoob

Thanks for the recommendation, Twyla. This is such a help, as I have been looking for trainers, but wasn't sure who to go to. I'll definitely check her out. Thanks!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

You could look here as well for info on training:

Greater Atlanta Schutzhund Association (GASA) | Welcome


----------



## TheNoob

Thanks! I'm sure I could find a lot there. It's close to where I live too. Thanks


----------



## gagsd

If you're in Atlanta, join us Saturday mornings!
chattahoochee schutzhund club
We have a pretty active FB page.

As to the puppy..... socialize every chance you get.


----------



## robinhuerta

Where is your puppy from?.....if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## TheNoob

Von der haus Gill. The litter will be from **** and Dunja. 

Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds


----------



## gagsd

I like Dunja's pedigree.


----------



## Emoore

TheNoob said:


> Von der haus Gill. The litter will be from **** and Dunja.
> 
> Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds


Ha! Our puppies are related.


----------



## TheNoob

Emoore said:


> Ha! Our puppies are related.



That's SO awesome! My parents won't get him until around May, but it's great to know who his relatives are


----------



## Emoore

Your puppy's dad's Mom is a littermate to my puppy's dad's dad.


----------



## TheNoob

Emoore said:


> Your puppy's dad's Mom is a littermate to my puppy's dad's dad.


Is that Kopper?


----------



## Emoore

Yup. He's the one on the left in my avatar.


----------



## TheNoob

Emoore said:


> Yup. He's the one on the left in my avatar.


He's so handsome  Very nice dog. Is that Rocky on the right? Both of your dogs are so cute.


----------



## BlackGSD

Actually this puppy will be 1/4 Czech as his dam is NOT all DDR.

I hope for your parents sake that he is NOT just like my female that is 3/4 DDR and 1/4 Czech!!!!


----------



## TheNoob

BlackGSD said:


> Actually this puppy will be 1/4 Czech as his dam is NOT all DDR.
> 
> I hope for your parents sake that he is NOT just like my female that is 3/4 DDR and 1/4 Czech!!!!



Wow, thanks for your post. My parents nor I know how to read any of this. Thanks for your help. If you don't mind me asking, what is your female like?


----------



## BlackGSD

GREAT in the house and has been from day 1. I got her at 8 weeks NEVER had even one accident in the house and was reliable about going to the door when she needed to "go" by 10 weeks! Has a definite "off switch" and has from day 1.

Scarey smart. Picks up (under stands) things in an instant. Which is NOT always a desirable trait! Lol


ZERO handler sensitivity. Her desire to please when outside is also almost zero. She is all about pleasing HERSELF. I have had SEVERAL other GSD owners say they are GLAD she is mine and not theirs! 

Not good with other people, nor other dogs outside the "pack". (Socializing the heck out of her as a puppy didn't help AT ALL.)

CRAZY high prey drive, though LIVE prey is preferred. (Not good when you have cats and livestock.)

She is hypervigilant. She would fit right is patrolling the border, NOTHING and NO ONE escapes notice. 

All the above said, I love her to death. Even though I want to kill her pretty often. I'm a single female that lives alone miles from town or the nearest neighbor. No worries that anyone will show up unannounced. I live in a town of approx 500 people, everyone knows I have her, she makes SURE of that.

It is a good thing that I've had GSDs for over 30 years, so I know she isn't typical of the breed.

If someone new to dogs and especially GSDs had her, it would be a disaster! And they would NEVER get another one.


----------



## TheNoob

She sounds like a handful. I can definitely understand the love/hate relationship you can have with a dog (I've had a few). There are cats (strays fed by the neighbors) that like to hang around their home. My fear is that their new pup will try to chase a few of them or even hurt them. I hope nothing like that ever happens though, and they'll try their best to get him socialized as soon as they get them. Thanks for your post.


----------



## TheNoob

gagsd said:


> If you're in Atlanta, join us Saturday mornings!
> chattahoochee schutzhund club
> We have a pretty active FB page.
> 
> As to the puppy..... socialize every chance you get.


I'd love to come by your club. Thanks for the invite. My parents and I will stop by soon


----------



## gagsd

Super! My Ari dog has Czech and DDR blood. You can meet him.....


----------



## Emoore

TheNoob said:


> He's so handsome  Very nice dog. Is that Rocky on the right? Both of your dogs are so cute.


Yup. That's Rocky on the right. Thank you.


----------



## RubyTuesday

> As he approaches maturity, mine is starting to need a firmer hand than either of my other two did.


It's important to understand that with slow to mature dogs the apparently 'adult' dog you see at 2 may be very different from the dog you see at 3 or 4. Slow to mature dogs can develop suspicion or serious prey drives much later than expected. Everybody's buddy one day can be the cat killah from Hades next week or intolerant of strangers, human or canine. Thorough on going socialization & an awareness of the possibilities are important with these dogs.


----------



## Alexp08

So this is a old thread buy as im looking at buying a DDR i figured id start it back up. So when you guys say slow to mature, what do you mean. Ive been reading that most GSD are matured by age 3. So longer then that? 

Also as far as the post below me, would you guys not recommend a DDR for someone who has cats and has never had a GSD before? Thanks


----------

